# Another almost new Commander



## Guest (Aug 10, 2006)

*I'm road testing photobucket...can't seem to get pics posted on another forum: forget it....it's not working....:smt076*


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Here is a help link...

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=2475

But, photobucket is very easy - after U have the acct and u/l the image - just copy the test in the last IMG box under the image. Photobucket even puts the image tags around the link for U.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2006)

*Here we go again

*









Thanks Ship....I finally got the "big picture"


----------



## Nathan Plemons (Aug 11, 2006)

Sweet. Gotta love a clean 1911.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

VERY intersting pic. I like it!!!

Sweet gun to boot!! I've got a stainless Series 70 Comdr


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Wow, U bought 2 tomatoes!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2006)

*You are....*



Shipwreck said:


> Wow, U bought 2 tomatoes!!!


*...the ONLY one who saw that....:smt082 :smt082 :smt023 *


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That is as fine as they get Dustoff. Your right I just now seen it, and it is a beauty for sure. I'd almost trade you one of my kids for that, and might throw in a **** dog. Well I got to think about the **** dog. Good shooting with her.


----------



## bill5074 (Jun 23, 2008)

Got any salt for them maters ? Nice gun!!!!!:smt023


----------

